# Blue water



## snapper man (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone have an idea how far out is the blue water out of pensacola?


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

http://optics.marine.usf.edu/subscr...78/A20171722017178.1KM.GCOOS.7DAY.L3D.CHL.png


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Keithcooking said:


> http://optics.marine.usf.edu/subscr...78/A20171722017178.1KM.GCOOS.7DAY.L3D.CHL.png


Nice picture, is there a key for all the colors and what they mean?


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

The gray is cloud cover for that day, the green/yellow is dirty/green water, the blue is blue water. If you see a really good/ definite line between the blue and green then more than likely theres a very noticeable rip and possibly a weedline or scattered grass.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

http://optics.marine.usf.edu/cgi-bi...=1#A20152242015230.1KM.GCOOS.7DAY.L3D.OCI.png


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Keithcooking said:


> The gray is cloud cover for that day, the green/yellow is dirty/green water, the blue is blue water. If you see a really good/ definite line between the blue and green then more than likely theres a very noticeable rip and possibly a weedline or scattered grass.


Thanks, that's pretty cool, didn't know anything like this existed but shouldn't be surprised with technology these days!


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

They have hiltons also, which is a subscription. Its well worth it if you plan on fishing several times. This is a good reference on how close it is though.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.go...5649277,-84.84330452461225,33.675114933185924


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

The last post is nasa, you can play around with the date and filter layers and see the blue water. Scroll back to yesterdays date and look


----------



## snapper man (Apr 27, 2012)

On fish track real color sat ,it looks to be pretty Brown al the way past horn mountain. But i would like to see what hiltons says if anyone could share.


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

According to Hilton's there is a pretty decent push of blue water coming up the east side of the DeSoto Canyon all the way up to a few miles east of 131 Hole and Nipple.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

for grins and giggles... (and the risk of sounding like a newbie) what is the Nipple and the coordinates....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's a nice stroll.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

geeze I havent seen nice clear blue water since last fall.....


----------

